# Germany to Denmark ferries



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Do any of you have any experience of using either the Puttgarden-Rodby or Rostock-Gedser ferries?

How did you find them, were they motorhome friendly, how crowded do they get?

I'm thinking of using them next July

Thanks 

Mr Wez


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Mr. Wez, we did Puttgarden to Rödby, Öresund bridge, Helsinborg to Helsinger and Esbjerg to Harwich in August this year. All are motorhome friendly as far as I could see. Puttgarden and Helsingborg ferries are 45 mins and 30 mins crossing times respectively. They both run every 30 mins or so. Just turn up and go. You get a discount (15%?) if you have a Camping card Sweden? Can't find mine since I emptied the van recently, but this is the link i bought it from camping.se It's also handy if you use any Scandinavian campsites, some will give discounts but it also acts as ID so you don't need to leave passport or driving license with reception.

Guy


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

p1nkie said:


> Hi Mr. Wez, we did Puttgarden to Rödby, Öresund bridge, Helsinborg to Helsinger and Esbjerg to Harwich in August this year. All are motorhome friendly as far as I could see. Puttgarden and Helsingborg ferries are 45 mins and 30 mins crossing times respectively. They both run every 30 mins or so. Just turn up and go. You get a discount (15%?) if you have a Camping card Sweden? Can't find mine since I emptied the van recently, but this is the link i bought it from camping.se It's also handy if you use any Scandinavian campsites, some will give discounts but it also acts as ID so you don't need to leave passport or driving license with reception.
> 
> Guy


Thanks for that Guy, useful to know we can just turn up rather than try and hit a time.

Also, thanks for the tip about the Camping.se card, I'll definitely be looking into that.

Right then, has anyone got any gen on the Gedser-Rostock run?

Jim


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

BEWARE of the Oresund bridge, they require an internal organ as a DEPOSIT (I.e. It's VERY EXPENSIVE INDEED, about €90 one way I believe)


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Can't remember where I saw it now but I believe the Harwich-Esbjerg ferry has been discontinued.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

MrWez said:


> p1nkie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mr. Wez, we did Puttgarden to Rödby, Öresund bridge, Helsinborg to Helsinger and Esbjerg to Harwich in August this year. All are motorhome friendly as far as I could see. Puttgarden and Helsingborg ferries are 45 mins and 30 mins crossing times respectively. They both run every 30 mins or so. Just turn up and go. You get a discount (15%?) if you have a Camping card Sweden? Can't find mine since I emptied the van recently, but this is the link i bought it from camping.se It's also handy if you use any Scandinavian campsites, some will give discounts but it also acts as ID so you don't need to leave passport or driving license with reception.
> ...


The Scandinavian Camping is now Key Camp and can be purchased online from various sources. I've used the Swedish online service to get one delivered to my address in the UK. Oresund Bridge was about the same price as the Helsingor/Helsingborg ferry which crosses the same stretch of water so its a bit Hobson's choice there! Bridge does seem expensive but a pretty impressive construction. Aferry lets you look at and book ferries with departure points outside the UK. We were in a campsite near Copenhagen and looked at the Puttgarten Rodby route. Campsite said it wasn't usually necessary to book unless it was particularly High Season (which they didn't really define) 
In the end we went back across the two toll bridges Oresund and Storebaelt that get you from Malmo to the Danish mainland and used the Harwich Hook route. We had some campsites to visit in North Western Germany so the bridges were a better option than the ferry to Germany.
Oresund Bridge

It is indeed 92 Euro for single crossing with Motorhome over 6m our extra 68 cm doubles the price of a less than 6m van!!

Steve


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Time to bump this one, anyone with any experience of the Rostock-Gedser ferry?

Thinking of taking this next summer going from Gopenhagen to Berlin.

MrWez


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> Can't remember where I saw it now but I believe the Harwich-Esbjerg ferry has been discontinued.


Ended 29th September 2014


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Time to give this one a bump...

...I'm particularly interested in the Gedser-Rostock run.

Does anyone have any experience of this?

TIA

Jim


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

We used Gedser Rostock Ferry in the car about 5 years ago . Got there about 2 minutes before sailing and drove straight on . I cant remember anything else except that we loved the old East Germany.
Jim


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

On our last trip to Norway (2012) we used the Rodby ferry, the Oresund bridges (below 6m so not too expensive) and spent a few days in Copenhagen.
Then the overnight ferry from Copenhagen to Oslo.
The cost wasn't much more than diesel/overnighting then the Hirtshals ferry to Norway.

The ferry was much more interesting than the roads of Sweden!


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

EJB said:


> On our last trip to Norway (2012) we used the Rodby ferry, the Oresund bridges (below 6m so not too expensive) and spent a few days in Copenhagen.
> Then the overnight ferry from Copenhagen to Oslo.
> The cost wasn't much more than diesel/overnighting then the Hirtshals ferry to Norway.
> 
> The ferry was much more interesting than the roads of Sweden!


Your not wrong about Swedish roads that E6 from Olso down to Malmo deserves a prize for being the most boring road in Europe.

Being under 6m we too could afford to go over the Oresund Bridge and the Storebelt bridge. We head back to Germany via the Fynshav - Bøjden ferry, a bit of a cattle boat but cheap as chips.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you take the Copenhagen to Oslo Ferry (works out about the same diesel cost plus bridge toll) Its an overnight sailing so make sure you get up early and enjoy the journey up the Fjord into Oslo.

Beautiful doesnt come close !!


----------



## Narla (Jun 8, 2010)

Herman, we're hoping to take our Hymer to Scandinavia 2016. Ideally I wanted to see the Northern Lights but from what I have researched they are only usually visable Oct-March. As we ski in France Jan-Feb we couldn't make March. Do you know if we go May or June any chance of seeing them? Also what month would you recommend travelling?
Karen


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Karen!



Narla said:


> Ideally I wanted to see the Northern Lights but from what I have researched they are only usually visable Oct-March. As we ski in France Jan-Feb we couldn't make March. Do you know if we go May or June any chance of seeing them?


In May, June and July you have good chances seeing the midnight sun, if you travel far enough up north. But Northern Lights, *no way!*

It will just not get dark enough at night to see them.

Even in April and August you have to be very lucky to catch a glimpse of them.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

